# Vechtaraner stellt sich vor



## Vechtaraner (13. Sep. 2010)

Hallo
Wie viele andere Mitglieder auch möchte ich mich nun gleichfallss kurz Vorstellen.
Bis zum letzten Jahr war ich über 30 Jahre lang begeisterter Aquarianer mit zeitweise über 25 Aquarien in denen ich diverse Zier und __ Raubfische hielt.

Da ich mich beruflich verändert habe blieb mir jedoch immer weniger Zeit  mich entsprechend um die Aquarien zu kümmern.Die anfängliche Reduziereung von Fisch und Becken,endetet letzlich mit der völligen Aufgabe des Hobbys.Wen der Zeitpunkt gekommen ist an dem man sich kümmern *muss* sollte man lieber aufhören!
Auch wenn es ein schwerer Schritt war das letzte und größte Aquarium(1,6m³) zu verkaufen(ich konnte die Nacht davor kaum ein Auge zu machen),war es doch das Beste für alle Beteiligten.

Ein paar Monate vergingen nun völlig "wasserlos"bevor ich zufällig eine kleine 500L Teichschale geschenkt bekam.Da der Garten eh komplett neu gestaltet werden sollte war ich auch nicht abgeneigt.Fische waren nicht geplant nur Natursteine ein paar Pflanzen umzu und gut.Ein Zierteich eben  mehr nicht.Nachdem ich mir ungefähr ausgemalt hatte wohin mit der Schale und wie es hinterher aussehen sollte ging es dabei.
So ein Loch für die Schale war schnell ausgehoben,__ Farne und die meisten Pflanzen hatte ich entweder schon im Garten oder konnten günstig "organisiert" werden.
Was noch fehlte waren die Steine.Ein Besuch bei diversen Baumärkten und dem ortsansässigen Baustoffhändler brachte zwar schöne Steine und diverse Möglichkeiten zum Vorschein,mir war dies jedoch alles irgendwie zu "genormt und gradlienig"!
Ich machte mich allso auf den Weg und fing an,in der Umgebung selbst nach Steinen zu suchen.Zum Frühjahr hin wenn die Landwirte ihre Felder pflügen lohnt es sich in Tat mal das ein oder andere Feld sowie die nähere Umgebung abzusuchen.

So ging es dann auch relativ zugig voran und der Teich sah bald so aus wie ich es mir ungefähr vorgestell hatte.Aus einer kleinen 200L Pfütze in der ich als Aquarianer immer mal wieder diverse __ Kleinfische den Sommer und Teils auch den Winter verbringen lies und die dazu völlig mit __ Rohrkolben zugewuchert war, entnahm ich bei einer "Befreiungsaktion" ein wenig von den Rohrkolben und setzte diesen nun in den 500L Teich.

Was ich dabei allerdings übersah waren die Fadenalgen,welche sich nun explosionsartig in ihren neuen Domizil verbreiteten.Da ich von Natur aus eher ein Freund des aussitzens bin überlies ich den Teich nun mehr oder weniger sich selbst.Irgendwann würden die Fadenalgen schon wieder verschwinden,so dachte/hoffte ich.Als es eines Tages aber soweit überhand nahm,daß man vor lauter Fadenalgen nichts anderes,als nur mehr den Teichrand erkennen konnte,war es mir zuviel des Guten.
Ich pumpte den Teich leer und entsorgte den kompletten Inhalt auf dem Kompost.
Im Anschluß füllte ich den Teich zu gut ein drittel und griff auf meine Erfahrung im Kampf gegen Algen(hier vornehmlich Pinselalgen)als Aquarianer zurück.
Da Wasserstoffperoxyd im Teich schlecht anzuwenden war, griff ich auf die gute alte Essig und Salz Methode zurück.Mit 1L Essigessenz und 500g Salz gelang es mir (zumindest bis dato) den Fadenalgen ihr garaus zu machen.
Die 500L Teichschale steht seit her etwas traurig da.Ich bin mir allerdings noch nicht sicher ob ich Sie nicht doch noch an einem anderen Ort platzieren werde.Von daher bleibt zunächst erst mal alles so wie es ist.

Nun zum Teich Nr.2
Durch die geplante Gartenumgestaltung und einen glücklichen Umstand,hatte ich mich mit den Gedanken angefreundet,mir zwei weitere etwas größer dimensionierte Teichschalen in den Garten zu setzen.Die passenden Objekte waren schnell beschafft aber...lest selbst


Anstatt der zwei Teichschalen ist es nun doch nur eine geworden(mehr dazu später).
Als ich den Teich geholt habe war es mörderheiß und so richtige Lust hatte ich nicht bei der Hitze den Rasen umzugraben.Ich wartete auf kühlere Tage bzw. Wochenenden an denen ich auch die entsprechende Zeit dafür hatte.
Die Wochen vergingen und es war kein Tropfen Regen in sicht!Ich dachte mir was solls,von allein gräbt sich der Teich ja leider auch nicht ein.
Den Spaten geholt und....schon beim ersten Versucht ihn in den Boden zu stechen,dachte ich mir ich breche mir die Hand!
Der Boden war staubtrocken und steinHART.Leider war es an anderer Stelle auch nicht besser,so daß ich nun mit den Füßen und teils mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht anfing den Umriß auszustechen(ich hätte eine Spitzhacke brauchen können).
Nach und nach ging es langsam voran,und nach etlichen Pausen war der erste Teil geschafft
Die Schale geschnappt und ins Loch gezerrt....passt nicht!So ein Sch..Schale wieder raus nachgemessen und nachgebessert,auf ein neues....passt nicht!Ich dachte ich werd zum Elch,bin ich den zu blöd zum messen?(endeutig ja)

Ich habe an dem Tag bestimmt 8x die Schale rein und raus gehievt,gegraben,abgestochen,gemessen und plan gezogen,bis es endlich so passte wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
Die Erde habe ich auf einen Haufen zur Stirnseite des Teiches aufgeworfen.Der "Berg" soll später als Wasserfall dienen.
Nachdem nun der größte und anstrengendste Teil geschafft war lies ich den Teich vollaufen und war neben völlig am Ende und platt wie ne Flunder froh darüber es geschafft zu haben.
Aus Zeitmangel kam ich die nächsten Wochen auch nicht dazu am Teich weiter zu werkeln.Vor drei Wochen dann hatte ich endlich mal ein WE Zeit.Früh am Morgen setzte ich mich auf die Terasse und überlegt wie ich nun weiter vorgehen würde bzw.welcher Schritt nun am wichtigsten wäre.
Ein Blick auf den Teich und mir wurde fast schlecht.Eine Seite vom Teich lag tiefer als die andere!Ob es nun am Regen lag oder ich den Teich nach dem einsetzen zu voll befüllt hatte?
So jedenfall´s ging es nicht.Die Pumpe rangeschafft,den Teich leer gepumpt,die Schale wieder raus(was ne Ackerei nach dem sich alles festgestzt hatte)und entsprechend nachgebessert.

Die Teicharbeit strich ich seit dem aus meinen Wortschatz und ersetzte es mit "Strafarbeit"!

Nun war es endlich geschafft!Der Teich wurde wieder befüllt und ich fing an mir mehr Gedanken um den Erdhaufen zu machen.Ein Wasserfall oder Bachlauf,ich konnte mich nur schwer entscheiden und informierte mich im www. was wohl einfacher bzw. weniger aufwendig wäre.Nach diversen Lesestunden war mir klar,es würde keinen Unterschied machen.
In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich mir bereits konkretere Vorstellungen vom drumherum gemacht.Ich wollte Natursteine um und an dem Teich sowie beim vorigen Teich auch
Ich ging vortan wieder auf die Suche nach Findlingen.Zum Glück gibt es hier doch diverse Stellen wo man fündig werden kann.Ein paar Kofferaumladungen(ich wusste garnicht wie einfach es ist sein Auto tiefer zu legen)voll später hatte ich endlich genug um weiter machen zu können.
Ich hatte natürlich(wie konnte es auch anders sein  ) das Pferd von hinten aufgezäumt.Der Teich war voll und die größeren Steine wollte ich doch an die lange hintere Seite legen.Da ich aber den Teich extra so eingegraben hatte dass ich dahinter keinen Rasen mehr zu mähen brauche musste ich nun jeden Stein enzeln nicht nur mit den Hochdruckreiniger waschen sondern eben auch durch den Teich tragen!Dabei spürte ich irgendwann etwas hartes spitzes am Boden.
Ich tastete mit den Fingern den Boden ab und bemerkte das wohl ein Stein durch den Boden drückte.
Vefluchte Sch.... das gibts doch nicht,schnell geschaut ob die Stelle "nur" ausgedrückt oder gar gerissen war.Ich konnte es nicht eindeutig festellen.
Was blieb mir anderes übrig,den Teich wieder leer pumpen "dat olle Mistdingen" wieder raushieven und nachschauen.Der Stein war schnell gefunden und bevor ich "dat olle Mistdingen" wieder einsetze Schritt ich nun Zentimeter für Zentimeter den Boden ab.Es sollte das allerletzte mal sein dass ich "dat olle Mistdingen" ausgraben geschweige den in die Hände nehmen muss!
Nach dem ich auch die entsprechende Stelle am "ollen Mistdingen" von unten untersucht hatte und es glücklicherweise(Glück gibt es auch mal ach wie schön)keinen Grund zur Sorge gab setzte (nein ich schmiss es fast) "dat olle Mistdingen" wieder zurück an seinen bestimmten Platz.
Ein Vorteil hatte es ja,ich brauchte nun nicht mehr jeden Stein durchs Wasser tragen und so ging es doch erheblich schneller.

Der Erdhaufen sollte ja auch noch mit Steinen bedeckt werden.Dafür musste ich wieder mein Auto tiefer legen.Als ich jeden Knochen und einzelnen Wirbel im Rücken spürte wusste ich,OK DAS MUSS REICHEN!
Ich machte mir wieder Gedanken um ds spätere aussehen.Große Steine schön und gut aber sie decken die Erde nicht 100%ig ab,was wiederum zur Folge hat dass ich irgendwann mehr Unkraut wie Stein auf dem Hügel habe.
Eine Plane musste her.Nun war ich wieder am überlegen,man müsste ein Loch in die Plane schneiden um den Schlauch für den Wassefall durchführen zu können.Wie bekomme ich die Öffnung aber hinterher wieder richtig dicht?
Gummidichtugen schieden aus das sie vermutlich nicht lange halten würden.
Silikon war mir aufgrund der schweren Last,die darauf lagern würde auch zu unsicher.Mein Blick viel zufällig auf den Quickup Pool.Der wurde eh nicht mehr gebraucht,er ist stabil und reissfest und hat dazu noch die für den Filter bereits integrierten Öffnungen.Super ideal was will ich mehr.Die heissen Tage waren längst vorbei und im nächsten Jahr...was soll´s.
Ich schnitt die entsprechende Stelle aus dem Pool und legte das Stück über den Erdhaufen.Super,da wächst nichts durch,es reisst nicht und die entsprechnde Öffnung ist bereits integriert.Auf gehts jetzt muss ich nur noch die blaue Folie mit Steinen bedecken und fertig.
Naja wer bis hier gelesen hat weiss dass dies natürlich nicht so einfach war wie von mir gedacht.Ich hatte den Erdhaufen schön gleichmässig aufgeworfen und so halbrund zum Teich hin abfallen lassen.Das war nun mein Problem,den durch die Plane vom Pool war es entsprechend glatt und rutschig.So hielt kein Stein lange auf seinen Platz.
Ich nahm also die Plane wieder vom Erdhaufen und fing an Stufen einzugraben,zum einen für den Wasserfall uns zum anderen natürlich für die restlichen Steine.Als auch dieses Hinderniß aus dem Weg geräumt war fing ich nun an die Steine entsprechend auf die Plane zu platzieren.Es funktionierte,nach und nach setzte ich Stein um Stein so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.Leider lies sich dabei nicht völlig verhindern,dass die Folie stellenweise verrutschte.
Ich war zwar nicht gerade glücklich darüber,war aber in anbetracht der ganzen Situation inzwischen weniger angenervt von solchen Dingen.
Die großen Findlinge reichten wieder erwarten nicht aus um den Erdhaufen vollend´s zu bedecken.Am nächsten WE stand allerdings eine Anonce in der Zeitung wo jemand 25 Sack voll Buntkies abzugeben hatte.Naja warum nicht dachte ich mir und stellte mir vor wie weit ich wohl mit 25 Sack a 25Kg kommen würde.
Angerufen,hingefahren und dann standen dort 26 Sack voll Buntkies aber nicht a 25Kg sondern a 40-50Kg.
Oh ja öhm gebrauchen könnte ich die schon aber...Nein nein kein Problem ich habe nen Anhänger den können Sie sich gerne leihen.Beim aufladen kann ich ihnen leider nicht helfen,ich habs mit der Bandscheibe.Ich dachte nur Super nach dem ich schon die Findlinge und nun noch die ganzen Säcke voll,alleine aufladen muss habe ich es bestimmt auch mit der Bandscheibe.
Alles murren nützt nichts,ich konnte ja schon froh sein einen Anhänger bekommen zu haben.Nachdem ich alles aufgeladen und zu Zuhause wieder abgeladen hatte,kam es mir vor als würde ich über den Boden schweben.
Hatte ich die ganze Zeit schon daran gezweiffelt,mir auch noch den zweiten Teich dieser Dimension einzusetzen,war es mir jetzt endgültig bewusst. NICHT IN DIESEM LEBEN!!!

Am nächsten WE dann ging es weiter,Sack für Sack verteilte ich um den Teich und vor allem über den Hügel.Zum Glück lief es relativ problemlos,es rutschten zwar immer noch einzelne Steine über die Folie ab in den Teich,aber dies war mit ein wenig Geschick schnell wieder behoben.Es schaut zwar stellenweise noch hier und da die blaue Folie durch,dies werde ich jedoch noch mal mit schwarzen Fugensplitt ausbessern.
Durch das verrutschen der Plane ist speziell der untere Teil welcher in den Teich endetzu einer Problemzone geworden.Ich bin am überlegen ob ich entweder über die blaue Folie eine spezielle Teichfolie ziehe(so habe ich es auch mit der Teichumrandung vor)oder einfach einzelne Steine auf die Folie mittels Silikon befestige.Aber das hat wie die Bepflanzung und diversen anderen Kleinigkeiten auch noch Zeit bis zum nächsten Jahr.Der Sommer ist eh so gut wie vorbei!


Nach dem ganzen Text hoffe ich nur dass niemand Kopfschmerzen bekommen hat oder gar eingeschlafen ist.Bilder habe ich auf verschiedenste Arten versucht einzufügen,leider  jedoch erfolglos.In meinem Album sind aber auch dier ersten Bilder 
Gruß vom Vechtaraner


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Servus Vechtaraner

Herzlich Willkommen

Sehr amüsant deine Teichbaugeschichte zu lesen ... hab geschmunzelt und wenn auch lang, dein Text, so aber garnicht "trocken" .... 

Gibt einige Passagen die ich auch durchlebt habe ... Stichwort Graben und 


> Den Spaten geholt und....schon beim ersten Versucht ihn in den Boden zu stechen,dachte ich mir ich breche mir die Hand!
> Der Boden war staubtrocken und steinHART.


   
Bilder sprechen mehr als Tausend Worte ....

Apropo Bilder ..... wie es geht steht in meiner Signatur und sie dürfen max. 1000*1000 Pixel und max. 240kB groß sein.

Ps.: Dein Vorname wäre auch recht schön ... ist ein bisserl persönlicher


----------



## jolantha (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Hallo, Vechtaraner, Danke für die Aufmunterung ! Hatte bis dato ein wenig schlechte Laune,nach Durchlesen Deiner " Story" gehts mir bedeutend besser. . Das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor, dieses ein bißchen planlose Bauen
Aber nett geworden, nur die blaue Plane ist ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## HaDie (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Hallo Vechtaraner,
nette Leidensgeschichte, mir gings ähnlich, nur daß ich eine Betonplatte zu überwinden hatte.
:willkommen


----------



## Olli.P (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Hallo Vechtaraner

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Toller Text. 

@Helmut:

Seit wann geht man denn in Sambapuschen zum Teichgraben


----------



## Vechtaraner (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*



Digicat schrieb:


> Sehr amüsant deine Teichbaugeschichte zu lesen ... hab geschmunzelt



Hallo Helmut
Das glaube ich dir gerne,inzwischen geht es mir nämlich genauso
Deine Bilder haben für mich einen hundertprozentigen wiedererkennungswert!
Ich habe deine Beschreibung gemäß der Einstellung von Bildern gelesen und weiss nun zumindest woran es lag.Ich kenne aus diversen anderen Foren verschiedene Möglichkeiten für den Bilderupload.In der Sache an sich ist es hier ja ähnlich,nur unter anderen Vorraussetzungen!

@Jolantha
Na wenn der Beitrag zu deiner Aufmunterung beigetragen hat,hat es sich doch schon gelohnt 
Die blaue Poolplane soll natürlich noch verschwinden.Ich denke ich werde Steinfolie darüber ziehen.Alles andere wäre keine Lösung von langer Dauer.

@All vielen Dank für die netten Willkomensheissungen!

Gruß _Juergen_

PS: ich werde nun versuchen noch einige Bilder einzufügen.
Bild 1 zeigt die Teichschale vorm eingraben
 

Bild 2 und 3 der Umriß vom Teich ist geschafft  

Bild 4und 5 da hätte es eigentlich schon passen sollen(eigentlich)   

Bild 6 und 7 das vorläufige Ergebniß   

Bild 8 und 9 und 10 der 500L Teich am Anfang und der jetzige Zustand.(10)
      
lust but not least der Vollständigkeithalber noch ein Bild von der 200L Pfütze


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Hallo Jürgen,

willkommen bei uns, hier bist du gut aufgehoben, wir sind alle ein bisschen :crazy 
Als ich deinen elendslangen Text sah, wollte ich ihn erst mal gar nicht lesen, aaaaber, da hätt ich ja echt was verpasst. Du armer!
Bei deiner Steine-schlepp-Aktion musste ich auch wieder an mein Kreuz denken, denn auch ich wollte nicht die genormten Steine aus dem Baumarkt und vor allem sind die ja schweineteuer! Ich meine, selbst wenn ich es mir leisten kann, aber da gehts mir ums Prinzip. Das ist pure Abzocke, wo doch so viele Steine in der Gegend herumliegen... Aber Gegend ist bei mir ein bissi weiter weg und so bin ich mehrere Wochenende lang mit Rucksack unterwegs gewesen, entweder bei der Donau oder bei einer Kiesgrube, wo ich aber jeweils immer mit dem Rucksack voller Steine oder Kies ca. 1 km gehen musste. Kannst dir vorstellen....und eigentlich bin ich damit immer noch nicht fertig, mir fehlen noch viele Rucksäcke.... man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, wieviele Rucksäcke so ein klitzekleines Eckerl im Teich sind!!


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Servus Juergen

Hmmm ... ein bisserl klein sind die Bilder aber jetzt schon .... nutzt ja gerade nur die Hälfte der erlaubten Pixel 

Das kenne ich auch aus diversen Foren .... leider gibts da keine einheitliche Bemaßung .....  
Manche erlauben 400 - 500 kB ... andere wieder nur 800*800 Pixel .... 
Mit dem müssen wir halt leben ..... 

Ja ... ohne "Krampen", wie wir Wiener sagen ist da garnix gegangen, außer es hat vorher geregnet .... dann war es im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes ... Schwerarbeit


----------



## zAiMoN (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Hallo Jürgen, 

schöne Story von deinem Teichbau,

und sei froh dass das Steine schleppen anstrengender war/ist als das Graben in der Erde ,
von den Bildern her sieht die "Erde" wie Mutterboden oder schwarzer Sand aus , deswegen komm ich darauf 
Bei Lehm hätteste bestimmt noch mehr Spaß gehabt


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Es war in diesem amüsanten Artikel einmal die Rede davon, ein Rohr durch die Folie hindurch zuführen, sodass diese dicht um das Rohr schließt. Dafür gibt es folgenden Trick: man erwärmt die Folie mit einem Heiluftgebläse und enger Düse. Wenn sie weich geworden ist, und sich gerade ein kleines Loch bildet, steckt man das Rohr von außen her hindurch. Die sich abkühlende Folie legt sich hermetisch um das Rohr. Von außen sollte man es hindurchstecken, weil dann der Dehnungskegel auf der nassen Seite ist, und der Wasserdruck die Folie seinerseits noch ans Rohr presst. Auf die gleiche Art und Weise habe ich auch Mörtelkübel als Miniteiche mit Rohren Ø 40 mm verbunden, bzw. in Mörtelkübel ein Überlaufrohr eingebaut.
Flansche, Dichtungen und Muttern waren so nicht nötig.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Vechtaraner (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Hallo
@Digicat Bezüglich der Bilder,ich habe ein(für mich neues) Program verwendet welches mehrere Bilder auf einmal nach Vorgabe be bzw. verarbeitet.Da muss ich wohl noch ein bischen mit arbeiten.Die  wilde Darstellung im Beitrag gefällt mir nicht ebenfall´s nicht.....:?

@danyvet ich denke im Vergleich zu dir habe ich ja direkt noch Glück gehabt.Ich möchte mir nicht vorstellen die hiesigen Steine alle via Rucksack zu befördern

@zaimon Das graben in der Erde empfand ich im Grunde nicht wesentlich leichter als das Steine schleppen(sagt zumindest mein Knochengerüst) Lehm im Boden hätte die Sache aber sicherlichnoch schwieriger gemacht.

@Limnos der Tip mit dem Heissluftföhn hört sich gut an.Da hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können.Ich habe während der aquaristischen Zeit diverse Rohre und Schläuche mittels Hitze zusammen geschrumpft.Ich habe ja noch ein wenig Folie,da werde ich mich mal dran probieren!

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Dilmun (14. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Vechtaraner stellt sich vor*

Hallo Jürgen!

Für diesen "so-war-es" Bericht  

Und schön, was daraus geworden ist.


----------

